# uncomfortable experiment for a paper



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

I have to write this paper for my interpersonal communications class and we have to go out in public and do something socially unacceptable to strangers. I am extremely scared to do this and have no idea what to do. I already hate embarrassing myself in public but now I have to do it intentionally. The example she gave was go in an elevator, turn around facing everyone, and just stare like it's normal. Another one would be go to a movie theater and sit right next to someone when the theater is practically empty. So something along the lines of that. We have to do it 3 times to different people and document how they act. I don't want to do it but I have no choice, so does anyone have any suggestions what I could do that's not incredibly crazy? :afr

This is the worst assignment for socially anxious people. :/


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow, that sounds like a nightmare assignment. Honestly, I would be so tempted to just pretend that I went out and did those things and write up something plausible-sounding.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with previous poster. 

If I was way too anxious to do those things, I would make up what would be an appropriate response and pretend I did it. If you want to actually do it, I would suggest small things then. Like, maybe not holding the door open for someone when they are coming up to take it from you. Just let it go and then look back to see their expression. Or if they say 'thanks for holding it for me' sarcastically.


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am tempted to fake it but we have a discussion about it in class and I don't want to flub up in anyway because I didn't really do it.


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

It does sound really difficult. But maybe an assignment like this would be good exposure therapy.
You could go into a store, maybe and electronics store, and ask some in depth questions about a product, then leave suddenly. (Well, that seems mean, never mind)


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

jesus,haha. If it was someones assignment to come up with the worst assignment for me, this would probably be it. I hate being in an elevator with other people acting normally.

good luck though. 

If I think of something ill post again


----------



## vidory (Sep 25, 2010)

lol, I met someone today and the first thing I thought of was this assignment. I was walking behind this person on the way to class and as I pass her, she started giggling, at first I thought it was at me but then the girl started talking to herself. So I sped up the pace (it was only the two of us and I felt a little freaked out) and all the way down the road I can still hear her laughing to herself. Someone from across the road even looked up just to stare... I think this would be a good example for your assignment but if you are not comfortable with doing it you already have two people who have been exposed to it (myself and person from across the street). Hope it helps


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

:bashI had to do this for my sociology class. I ended up just making something up and she never questioned it. I said that I sat on the bus and talked to myself.

Perhaps you could write about how SAS makes you do something that's not socially acceptable? I'm always doing the opposite of what a "normal" person should do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, talk about ironic to a person with SA. Posting your fears would be enough to get you an A. :lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You could pay/ask a friend of yours to do it and observe them. Or you could even do it with them as a group kinda.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I have to give a mock consultation to a 60 year old woman presenting with vaginal discharge indicative of thrush and recommend a treatment, and then explain how to use said treatment, Infront of my whole class. 

I win!


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

^that's unfortunate

I think I'm going to get someone to do it with me. Maybe my mom will go out to a store with me and we can talk extremely loud to each other. Or she can just talk obnoxiously, that's not hard for her.  Would that work?


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

or just.... hmmm... maybe talk on your cell phone really loudly in a store for about 2 minutes, then get the heck outta there? lol, it'd be REALLY funny if you taught the teacher a lesson and slept in class. just as a hypothetical, it'd be funny.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Walk into class with your head down, and don't talk to anyone.

Socially unacceptable AND easy to do!


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

orchdorch925 said:


> or just.... hmmm... maybe talk on your cell phone really loudly in a store for about 2 minutes, then get the heck outta there? lol, it'd be REALLY funny if you taught the teacher a lesson and slept in class. just as a hypothetical, it'd be funny.


YES! Talking on the phone loudly. I think I can do that. Thanks!


----------



## Cristana (Jul 21, 2010)

You could definitly do the talking on the phone loudly idea, that'd be great. Maybe also try 
a) Setting your ringtone to something really ridiculous (a super silly song ..."cant touch this") and see how people react.
b) Don't hold the door open for anyone when you go through it 
c) Stand infront of a door that people use to go through (it's rather ignorant but still limits the amount of contact, and gets a good reaction)
d)Walk REALLY slowly down the middle of the hallway during a time when it's busy (bound to get good reactions)
e) If your in a lineup for anything stand a ways back from the person infront of you and just listen to your ipod (if you use one) ...you'll get a reaction from the people behind you wondering why you aren't moving ahead in the line.

maybe one of these will help? I tried to think of some things that don't really require interaction too heavily so that it won't be as freaky or nerve-wracking. take care


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

^Thanks for all the ideas. This will be a bit easier than I was expecting. Just so I don't have to interact with a person, I'll be okay.


----------



## Cristana (Jul 21, 2010)

liso said:


> ^Thanks for all the ideas. This will be a bit easier than I was expecting. Just so I don't have to interact with a person, I'll be okay.


You can do it  *gives you a cookie* I find cookies help


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Just more proof God exists for me. I came here to make a thread about the sociology project i have to do. I have to break a social norm and write about it.. Hahah and I said, well I'll look at the new posts, maybe by some chance someone will be doin the same thing.. Abd lord behold..amazing

well I don't know what to do.. It's irony to me because I strive for social acceptance, even tho I'm aware thY alot of norms don't make any sense. I think I might walk through walmart wearing the same thing I'm wearing in my avatar, then ill stare into everyone I talk tos soul, with peircing eye contact..... If I can.


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

I guess this is a common assignment. That would be funny but sadly I'm not that brave. Kudos to you if you can pull it off.


----------



## alex911 (Oct 25, 2010)

Whell I`dd just go to a really crowded place and scream "I love you" or something.


----------



## Magaly (Mar 8, 2010)

drag a stuffed animal around on a leash.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats an awesome assignment!

Sit next to a woman on a train, look at her, and calmly say "Hello Malcom". See what she says. Should be fun.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

liso said:


> I have to write this paper for my interpersonal communications class and we have to go out in public and do something socially unacceptable to strangers. I am extremely scared to do this and have no idea what to do. I already hate embarrassing myself in public but now I have to do it intentionally. The example she gave was go in an elevator, turn around facing everyone, and just stare like it's normal. Another one would be go to a movie theater and sit right next to someone when the theater is practically empty. So something along the lines of that. We have to do it 3 times to different people and document how they act. I don't want to do it but I have no choice, so does anyone have any suggestions what I could do that's not incredibly crazy? :afr
> 
> This is the worst assignment for socially anxious people. :/


Weird!! And you have to just observe and record what people do in response? I'd make it up quite honestly. I mean responses are likely to vary from looking away uncomfortably to laughing at you so you can just pretend you did it. :b I normally wouldn't suggest cheating but seriously that's a ridiculous project and would be strenuous on "normal" folk.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

have you turned it in yet?


----------



## Magical Delusional (Apr 28, 2010)

alex911 said:


> Whell I`dd just go to a really crowded place and scream "I love you" or something.


I had a friend in high school and if you were ever alone with her at the mall, she would randomly scream "I have had it! I'm breaking up with you!" and go into this big loud speech about why she was breaking up with whoever she was with. It was pretty funny because she always did it to another girl and both that girl and everyone around them would be like, "Um, what is going on?" It would be kind of funny to do that to a random person and see how they react.

Incidentally, I have to write a social psych paper and propose and experiment to test some theory (but not carry it out) and this thread has really helped me pick a subject for the paper. I think I have an idea for my proposed experiment!


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Make up a story, they're not going to be observing you do this, correct? If not you can get away with it.


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

I haven't written the paper yet, it's not due till nov. 20. But I was thinking maybe I would go out tomorrow night (being halloween) and NOT dress up and trick or treat. I am 18 so they will look at me weird, right? Would that work? I wouldn't mind getting some candy.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Sure, that would work. I mean, you have a lot of options.
This would actually be a fun assignment if you didn't care so much about what people think of you.


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Did you join Fight Club? Just kidding, but seriously that's totally what came to mind. Good luck.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Do something simple like asking people if they'll blow your nose.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

That TOT-ing idea was genius! Did you do it?


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

no...I didn't


----------



## silvercobra101 (Mar 25, 2010)

It may be too late, since this was due on the 20th. However, I had an idea. You can always do things that are certainly not normal, but will make people think highly of you. For example, you could buy lunch for a stranger. Or how about this: you buy a nice gift and leave it on someone's car. You leave a little note saying "this is not a mistake, it actually is a gift from a complete stranger". Then you watch from a safe distance and observe their reactions. That way you wouldn't even have to come into contact with them.

If you do the latter, though, I would suggest something like a gift card in an envelope. If you leave a package chances are the whole thing would end with a bomb squad.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh! I came up with something. It might be kinda gross, but you can try it. You can cough or sneeze and not cover it up or wash your hands, which is guaranteed to get some dirty looks. Another thing you could do is go into a bathroom stall, stand for a bit, flush the toilet with your foot, then leave without washing your hands. This last one you have to make sure there'll be someone around to witness this. Hope you've gotten some of the paper done since it's due this week!


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I really wanted to do something but I faked it in the end.  I just wasn't brave enough to do something. I faked going around to random houses in my neighborhood and asking to use their restroom. I kinda forgot about it until yesterday- when it was due- and just wrote a whole bunch of crap down. I hope I get a good grade on it. I appreciate all the help though...you guys had good ideas!


----------



## iamthespider (Nov 24, 2010)

I wish I had an assignment like this. What an awesome opportunity to be totally weird in public. But no, all my teachers want me to do is write code or make circuits :/


----------

